# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Platform for building bots on Workplace by Facebook & Messenger, The Bot Platform, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - The Bot Platform

Home page - thebotplatform.com/workplace

Playlist "Workplace by Facebook"

----------


## Airicist

The Bot Platform - Workplace overview video

Jun 24, 2019




> The Bot Platform is an easy to use system that enables anyone to build bots on Workplace, with no coding experience required. 
> 
> Automate content and processes such as sending out surveys, encouraging employee recognition, crowdsourcing ideas and knowledge, onboarding new starters, answering FAQs, running daily stand ups, promoting internal job listings, communicating at events and conferences, and much more. 
> 
> A range of easy to install and customizable templates allow you to get bots built in minutes, or you can create bespoke bots from scratch. 
> 
> The Bot Platform is the trusted platform for building bots on Workplace by Facebook.

----------

